
Startup Is Developing Finger-Prick Blood Tests, but Don't Call It Theranos 2 - kqr2
https://www.forbes.com/sites/arleneweintraub/2018/07/13/this-startup-is-developing-finger-prick-blood-tests-but-dont-call-it-theranos-2/amp/
======
easytiger
I'm not entirely sure what's so interesting or novel about this. There are a
large number of these companies in the UK already and you can achieve it
pretty affordably using lab produced results + capillary blood in about 24hrs
and offer online dashboards with tracking and some advice. Perhaps i
misunderstand the focus on the value of automation.

[https://werlabs.co.uk/](https://werlabs.co.uk/)

[https://www.forthwithlife.co.uk/](https://www.forthwithlife.co.uk/)

[https://bluehorizonmedicals.co.uk/sample-
collection/finger-p...](https://bluehorizonmedicals.co.uk/sample-
collection/finger-prick-kits)

[https://thriva.co/](https://thriva.co/)

[https://werlabs.co.uk/](https://werlabs.co.uk/)

[https://www.letsgetchecked.com/](https://www.letsgetchecked.com/)

[https://www.getlivesmart.com/](https://www.getlivesmart.com/)

Most of these end up at somewhere like
[http://www.countypathology.co.uk/](http://www.countypathology.co.uk/) (Thriva
and forthwithlife both use this lab)

